# Singer Red Eye-What to look for?



## MOTY1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

Total newbie to sewing and have always wanted one of these. I'm looking to purchase a Singer Red Eye sewing machine. What do I look for to see if it's functional? It doesn't have the belt on it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you turn the hand wheel does the needle move up and down freely?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Do the feed dogs(number 2) under the foot(1) move properly?


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Take all the covers off and look inside. Look at the underside as well. You are looking for any signs of rust at wear. If you shine a light all over the insides and see anything sparkling, leave it. With the covers off, turn the hand wheel. Listen for any unusual sounds and feel for bumps, rubs or hard to turn spots. Watch the feed dogs and bobbin area as you turn the hand wheel. (Make sure you have a needle in place.) Thread the machine, make sure it sews ! The last thing to check is the top tension spring adjustment. The spring may be compressed if it was stored for a long Time in the down position. Good luck!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I love these old Singers. They had solid workmanship, amazing simplicity, and they were made to be passed - and used - from generation to generation.

When I got a 1919 Singer 127 treadle a few months ago, I knew the machine needed to be put back in working order. The handle barely turned. It hadn't been used in about 60 years. I never doubted it could be functional again.

The advantage of living in a rural area is a lot of people have treadles. I pulled the machine out of the cabinet and took it to Lufkin to a mom and pop shop. Two weeks and $170 later, decades of gunk were removed, a few parts were replaced, it had a new shuttle bobbin, the timing had been set, and I got some extra long bobbins and two belts.

Keep in mind the whole setup - the sewing machine, treadle, cabinet - was $100 brand new back in 1919. Because it was so expensive, Singer allowed people to trade in their old machines and to even make payments on a new one. Singer even threw in sewing classes _for the ladies._

These old sewing machines are pretty hardy. Sometimes it's the cabinet that's the deal-breaker. I'm lucky my machine was kept inside for the almost 100 years so the cabinet is in great shape. We'll take the metal off the treadle part of the cabinet, sand it, re-paint it, and (hopefully) get everything back where it belongs. I still can't find a spring for the belt-shifter. Guess I'll have one made.

Now that I've happily reminisced about FINALLY having a treadle, does the one you're looking at come with a cabinet? Is the cabinet in decent condition? Does the treadle work or is it frozen? Is there someone in your area that can restore the sewing machine to working condition?


----------



## MOTY1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

*I'll see it tomorrow.*

Yes the cabinet comes with it but the top part is water damaged some. The metal parts look fantastic. Supposedly it functions just fine, I'll find out tomorrow when I check it out. it also comes with extra parts and needles. They're asking $75 OBO, is that a good price if it functions well and just needs some wood refinished? I'll have to look into finding a place in Denver that can "tune it up" for me.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MOTY1983 said:


> Yes the cabinet comes with it but the top part is water damaged some. The metal parts look fantastic. Supposedly it functions just fine, I'll find out tomorrow when I check it out. it also comes with extra parts and needles. They're asking $75 OBO, is that a good price if it functions well and just needs some wood refinished? I'll have to look into finding a place in Denver that can "tune it up" for me.


$75 is good for a sewing machine period!

If it doesn't have a motor you can get one for it for $20.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I wanted one with a treadle and NOT a motor so it would work _when_ the grid goes down. There's just nothing like the rhythmic sound of a treadle!

Since they said OBO, offer $40 and point out all the damage. Then go up to $50 after mulling over the machine a bit more. They will take less than $75 unless they have a lot of people looking at it.

Water damage that's superficial is OK. Water damage that penetrates several layers should be fixed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> *I wanted one with a treadle and NOT a motor so it would work when the grid goes down.* There's just nothing like the rhythmic sound of a treadle!
> 
> Since they said OBO, offer $40 and point out all the damage. Then go up to $50 after mulling over the machine a bit more. They will take less than $75 unless they have a lot of people looking at it.
> 
> Water damage that's superficial is OK. Water damage that penetrates several layers should be fixed.


A motor can be removed when the grid goes down and a leather treadle belt put on the hand wheel verses the rubber motor belt.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We're waiting on pins and needles (pun intended).... did you get it? Please post a picture.


----------



## MOTY1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Got it.*

Picked it up last night, it's in great shape except for the top which I can refinish. It also came with a bunch of extra needles thread, bobbins and original pamphlets. Here's a couple pics, I'll let you know when I get it up and running.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

What a deal! Both the sewing machine and the cabinet look great and you have the added bonus of getting all the extras with it! You did good!

Be very careful about doing anything to the cabinet that would harm it in the long run, especially if the stains are simply cosmetic. There probably isn't anything on the sewing machine that needs much work except for a good cleaning and oiling (in that order). There are also places to oil the treadle. 

I was able to pick up belts and long bobbins from the local company that sells Singer sewing machines. 

Do you have a spring on your belt shifter? You're supposed to take the belt off the wheel when you lower the machine into the cabinet, hence the belt shifter. I need a spring for mine.


----------



## MOTY1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately the top is pretty bad, the veneer is warped in several places from the former owner having a plant on it. I'm going to remove and replace the veneer. Yes, it does have the belt shifter spring. Oh yeah, the serial number puts it at a 1922 machine. This coming weekend I'm gonna give it a good cleaning and oiling. I did a lot of hand sewing back when I was in the Marine Corps(to make extra money) but this will be my first machine sewing. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You and I have the same cabinet. I wish my sewing machine looked as magnificent as your does. Most of the Singer embossing has worn off. While I am sad my machine is not gorgeous... I'm happy to have it and have it in working order. 

They are amazing machines. Please post another picture after you re-do the top of the cabinet.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm jealous, too! The original owners must not have used it very much for the embossing to be so perfect still! My machine was manufactured March 12, 1935 (gotta love the customer service at Singer.com), and the embossing on the bed is all but gone from having so much fabric rubbed across it for years.

I'm still kicking myself for not buying the treadle table at the same estate sale, but at the time I didn't know I could turn my machine into a treadle. Oh, well, live and learn I guess.


----------



## MOTY1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Top damage.*

Been crazy busy but here's a pic of the top pre-fix. As you can see it's pretty badly damaged from water.


----------

